# NBD - Schecter Stiletto Studio 6



## House74 (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi peoples! So the singer of my band "the end Here On" started his own side project and wanted to do a backing band so I've been recently getting into bass playing for it. You guys have all been very helpful in giving me info on rigs and such, so here's a little amateur bass pron for you all. A while back I posted a NBD of a Schecter Stiletto Studio 8 multicourse 4 stringer. Well I've been wanting something like a 5 string to get down to the low B and A territory, so feelin fine on a Wendnesday, I Push...my browser on over to Guitar Center to peruse their Black Friday ads at lunch and see if anything is good. While i'm there I figured i'd check out the used selection of bass and guitar stuff in the Pittsburgh area stores. And then I see this Stiletto Studio 6 listed...FOR $299!!!!! Called the store to see if it's still there and WTF is wrong with it, and the girl said other than a few tiny dings here and there, it looks pretty much brand new. So I bought it over the phone sight unseen sans one pic on the site, and went after work yesterday to pick it up. DO you know how difficult it is to accomplish anything at work all afternoon waiting to get a potential mad score? lol I went fully prepared to do a return right on the spot, and well, you're reading this so you know how that played out :-D I had never really played a 6 string before so I wasn't sure about how I was going to like it but I really dig the chording you can do on the higher strings and how that sounds. But we'll get to that later, let's get to what you all came to see:

















The Twin Towers






So my review:

*Overall quality/condition = 8.5/10*- Which is REALLY good, just want make it clear i'm not unhappy at all. I only rated this because the input jack was loose and may need resoldered as there is a little fuzz coming from it, and like I mentioned before couple little dings here and there but NOTHING major or noticeable. That's really about it. I own multiple Schecter guitars and now basses and can speak nothing but highly of their build quality for what most would consider budget guitars. 

*Pickups 9/10:* EMGHZ actives with 18V active 3 band EQ w/ one volume one blend. I LOVE this setup as it's the same one as my Studio 8 and is easy to use and get a great sound out of, and partly why I wanted another of this series from Schecter. The thing I really dig about this one specifically on the 6, and maybe it's just the nature of the higher register, but it sounds "glisteny?" Like a nice bright snappy tone, sans the fuzz I mentioned earlier which I will fix. I was playing through a little Ampeg B-108 practice amp with the EQ set like this, :

B 100% 
M 65%
T 80%

I was shocked how good it sounded on that thing, so I cant wait to try it on the big SVT pro-3/Ampeg 410HLF rig tonight!!

*Neck/Body Construction = 9/10: *35" scale, 16" radius Rosewood fret board, 5pc Maple/Walnut neck, Mahogany body w/ Bubinga top. Like me, you may have looked at that neck and though holy focking wide. It IS wide, but it is SO thin. If you have ever played 8 string guitar, think Ibanez's 8 string necks. It was VERY comfortable to play and makes adjusting to 6 strings very easy. Neck heel carve is superb, looks and feels awesome. Figuring in the bubinga on this one could have been a little more intricate for my taste, the top on my 8 is definitely the better of the two, but still purdy 

*Hardware = 9/10: *Schecter tuners, feel pretty solid and seem to hold ok, I'm sure Grovers or something would be better but these do the job. Bridge feels solid and is top loading I believe. Pretty clean, all the pots and stuff are smooth and have good feel to them, with stop spots at 50% on the EQ pots. Only issue was input jack itself which at very worst is a $5 replacement and could just be result of it being used. 

I don't know what else to cover, and sorry to ramble lol Just super excited and wanted to try and give a proper NGD and review this time. If you guys have any questions feel free to ask away!


----------



## Nmaster (Nov 20, 2014)

Dude! Happy NBD! I used to own the same model but in the black satin. This bass rips, and yours looks gorgeous.


----------



## FretSpider (Nov 20, 2014)

Awesome bass! I've been wanting one for rock and metal projects, but seeing how I'm currently not in a band, and working on solo material, decided against one a couple months ago since I can't do 2 instruments right now. 

Soon though...soon!


----------



## House74 (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks dudes! It's definitely a keeper for me

Nmaster, what made you end up getting rid of yours just out of curiosity?


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 20, 2014)

Great basses. I briefly owned a 6-stringer, but the neck was just too big for me. One of these days I'll probably pick up a 5-string.


----------



## Nmaster (Nov 20, 2014)

House74 said:


> Thanks dudes! It's definitely a keeper for me
> 
> Nmaster, what made you end up getting rid of yours just out of curiosity?



Honestly I wish I hadn't gotten rid of mine, (was a little strapped for cash) but when I got my Ibby BTB 6'er I just didn't touch the Schecter very often. So that's really why I justified getting rid of it. I preferred my Ibanez mainly because of the wider string spacing and neck profile, but I would easily purchase one of these again simply to have for a backup. The EMG's in there sound great and it plays awesome.


----------



## House74 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hey a BTB isn't a option either! I've seen some of those that look amazeballs. So I played this thing through the Ampeg SVT Pro-3 half stack last night and yeah, so awesome sounding. The neck, wide as it may be, really is so comfortable. The one thing I will say as far as playing comfort (over a longer period of a full band practice) it SAYS on the schecter site the scale length is 35", but damn it sure feels longer than that, maybe because of the extra width down by the nut, so fretting down that way gets a little tricky for me, so just gotta do some adjusting I suppose. With six strings, it seems picking with a pick is easier for me as opposed to my admittedly unorthodox thumb style playing on my 8 (the octave strings actually seem to help my thumb roll off the strings easier) The only change I would make is maybe add a 1x15 or 1x18 under the 4x10 because the low B/A seems to lose some punch down in that range on the 10's. What do you guys do to get decent volume/punch out of the low B string?


----------



## Nmaster (Nov 21, 2014)

House74 said:


> What do you guys do to get decent volume/punch out of the low B string?



I run an ampeg setup as well, though slightly different as I have the svt-7 pro, but I have found that upping your mids a bit can really give life to the low B, especially if you play in any drop tunings.


----------



## House74 (Nov 25, 2014)

On the preamp on the guitar, the amp, both?


----------

